# go-to



## elroy

Gibt es im Deutschen einen griffigen Ausdruck für „go-to“ in Sätzen wie:

Pink lemonade is my go-to drink on a hot summer evening.
That’s my go-to YouTube channel for practicing German.
He’s my go-to consultant for questions about gardening.

Das bedeutet, dass ich in den meisten Fällen quasi automatisch zum genannten Ding greife / mich an die genannte Person wende, das hat sich bei mir so etabliert, das mach ich eigentlich durchgehend so, es sei denn, ich kann nicht (bzw. es ist gerade ungünstig) oder ich möchte mal zur Abwechslung etwas anderes ausprobieren.

Mir fielen da nur Ausdrücke ein, die mich nicht ganz überzeugen:
mein vertrauter/etablierter YouTube-Kanal / Berater?
mein etabliertes??? Getränk?
Klingt für mich alles irgendwie holprig.


----------



## bearded

Hallo elroy
Im Falle des Beraters würde ich sagen:  'mein ständiger Berater'.  Das Adjektiv 'etabliert' finde ich übrigens gar nicht holprig, und in vielen Fällen hingegen angebracht. Beim YT-Kanal kann man vielleicht sagen: ''mein Stammkanal''....(?) -  in Analogie zum Stammtisch in einer Kneipe . 
Die Antworten von den Muttersprachlern werde ich mit Interesse lesen.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> griffigen Ausdruck für „go-to“ in Sätzen wie


"Erste Wahl" passt meistens sehr gut. Attributive Formulierungen fallen mir nicht. 


elroy said:


> Pink lemonade is my go-to drink on a hot summer evening.


_...ist meine erste Wahl an einem heißen Sommertag_


elroy said:


> That’s my go-to YouTube channel for practicing German.


_Wenn ich Deutsch üben will, ist dieser Kanal meine erste Wahl._


----------



## Frieder

Auch _Lieblings-_ funktioniert in vielen Fällen gut: Lieblingsgetränk, Lieblingskanal. Nur beim Ratgeber passt es nun wirklich nicht. Da würde ich _bevorzugt_ verwenden.


----------



## elroy

Danke!  There’s a difference between “first choice / favorite / preferred” and “go-to,” the meaning of which I tried to explain here:


elroy said:


> Das bedeutet, dass ich in den meisten Fällen quasi automatisch zum genannten Ding greife / mich an die genannte Person wende, das hat sich bei mir so etabliert, das mach ich eigentlich durchgehend so, es sei denn, ich kann nicht (bzw. es ist gerade ungünstig) oder ich möchte mal zur Abwechslung etwas anderes ausprobieren.


Maybe this example will clarify the difference:

My favorite restaurant is XXX, but it’s pretty expensive so I don’t go there very often.  My go-to restaurant for meals with friends is YYY. (YYY is the one I go to most of the time — it’s my “default choice” — maybe because it strikes a good balance between taste and cost.)


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> He’s my go-to consultant for questions about gardening.



Er ist der Hafen, den ich anlaufe, wenn ich Gartenprobleme habe.

Doesn't work with lemonade and YouTube channels though.


----------



## elroy

It looks like "go-to" is used in German.  Surprise surprise.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> It looks like "go-to" is used in German. Surprise surprise.


Mich wundert das nicht. So ist es ja oft: das "fehlende" Wort wird einfach aus dem Englischen übernommen. 
Manche nennen das _Sprachbereicherung_ ...... .


----------



## Schlabberlatz

mein Standardgetränk /-restaurant
mein übliches Restaurant
mein üblicher Berater

Bei den YouTube-Kanälen gibt es keinen preislichen Unterschied wie beim Restaurant. Da kann man einfach _mein bevorzugter Kanal_ (vgl. #4) sagen, oder _meine erste Wahl_ (#3).



Frieder said:


> Er ist der Hafen, den ich anlaufe, wenn ich Gartenprobleme habe.


So poetisch kenne ich dich ja gar nicht 😄

Vielleicht:
der Berater meines Vertrauens
Das hat normalerweise einen humoristischen Anklang, da der Ausdruck „meines Vertrauens“ ein bisschen angestaubt ist.


----------



## Frieder

Schlabberlatz said:


> mein Standardgetränk /-restaurant
> mein übliches Restaurant
> mein üblicher Berater


... finde ich unter den bisher genannten Möglichkeiten am besten


----------



## elroy

Schlabberlatz said:


> Bei den YouTube-Kanälen gibt es keinen preislichen Unterschied wie beim Restaurant. Da kann man einfach _mein bevorzugter Kanal_ sagen, oder _meine erste Wahl_ (#3).


It could be my go-to channel for practicing German simply because that's the one I've gotten used to.  I may not have explored very many others so I may not have enough information to really determine whether it's really my "preferred" channel or my "first choice."

That's the beauty of "go-to": it may not be your favorite but it's the one you use the most or by default, for whatever reason.


Frieder said:


> Er ist der Hafen, den ich anlaufe, wenn ich Gartenprobleme habe.





Schlabberlatz said:


> So poetisch kenne ich dich ja gar nicht 😄


I'm not familiar with this expression.  Can you tell me more about its meaning/usage/connotations/etc.?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> mein Standardgetränk /-restaurant
> mein übliches Restaurant
> mein üblicher Berater



Mit einem Augenzwinkern  könnte ich auch  sagen (z.B.): "Das DWDS ist mein Leib-und Magen-Wörterbuch."
oder: "XY ist mein (Top)Favorit"
oder "Für mich geht nichts über XY. "


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> I'm not familiar with this expression. Can you tell me more about its meaning/usage/connotations/etc.?


Hm. It was just an _ad hoc_ creation that likened the place/person to _go to _to something a seaman would turn to, be it a special girl, a certain bar, or just a haven in bad weather. It doesn't have to be his favourite place, but under certain circumstances it is just the place to go to. (Something along these lines)

Sometimes it's hard to explain the thoughts you had an hour or two ago. I don't know how I got into that poetic mood . Won't happen again ...


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Won't happen again ...


I hope it does!


----------



## manfy

Frieder said:


> Er ist der Hafen, den ich anlaufe, wenn ich Gartenprobleme habe.


...oder vereinfacht und "entpoetisiert": meine _erste Anlaufstelle_ bei Problemen mit Gartenarbeit ist XY.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> "Erste Wahl" passt meistens sehr gut. Attributive Formulierungen fallen mir nicht.


Ich denke, "Erste Wahl" passt auch gut zum Stil vom "go-to"-Ausdruck.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> There’s a difference between “first choice / favorite / preferred” and “go-to,”


Hm, I believe we use "erste Wahl" quite often in the sense you use "go-to". I see which difference you mean, but that does not really hold true in German.

I stay with my suggestion of "erste Wahl". In many cases it means exactly what you describe with "go-to".

I agree that "Lieblings-" ist "favorite" and does not perfectly fit here. In some situations it might fit and then it is a really good choice.



elroy said:


> It looks like "go-to" is used in German. Surprise surprise.


Never used it, never heard it in German. 800+ hits in Google are not convincing.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> 800+ hits in Google are not convincing.


I think it’s pretty decent considering I searched specifically for “go-to-getränk.”  I think it’s probably a very recent borrowing; I think it’s a pretty recent development even in English.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I think it’s probably a very recent borrowing


Almost all common expressions are borrowed... Denglish is quite common -- the more we should distinguish between "part of German" or "just used by some as German-English-Mix".


----------



## elroy

Sure.  I don’t think this one has been around long enough in _English_ to be established in German.


----------



## Kajjo

But really, "meine erste Wahl..." is that what you think of first, what you choose by default. It is not necessarily the "best choice".


----------



## elroy

Does it work with the gardening expert?

Er ist als Ratgeber meine erste Wahl, wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe?


----------



## Frieder

Yes, why not? Sounds a bit elevated, but it's OK.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

elroy said:


> It could be my go-to channel for practicing German simply because that's the one I've gotten used to. I may not have explored very many others so I may not have enough information to really determine whether it's really my "preferred" channel or my "first choice."


Hm, ich glaube, dass man es nicht so eng sehen muss; ›erste Wahl‹ ist schon in Ordnung. Ansonsten könnte man es auch anders formulieren, dann wird es länger, ist aber (denke ich) präziser:


elroy said:


> That’s my go-to YouTube channel for practicing German.


Das ist der YouTube-Kanal, den ich üblicherweise nutze, wenn ich Deutsch üben möchte.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Sounds a bit elevated


Wäre in diesem Satz ''mein erster Gedanke'' nicht besser?
z.B. _"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, ist XY mein erster Gedanke."_


----------



## elroy

bearded said:


> ''mein erster Gedanke''


 Geht daraus hervor, dass ich mich an denjenigen auch tatsächlich wende? Oder kann es auch sein, dass er mir zwar als erster einfällt aber ich den Hafen nicht unbedingt tatsächlich anlaufe ?


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Geht daraus hervor, dass ich mich an denjenigen auch tatsächlich wende? Oder kann es auch sein, dass er mir zwar als erster einfällt aber ich den Hafen nicht unbedingt tatsächlich anlaufe ?


Gute Frage.  Meine nichtmuttersprachliche Antwort: es dürfte sich unter diesem Aspekt von ,,meine erste Wahl'' nicht wesentlich unterscheiden.


----------



## elroy

Meine ebenfalls nichtmuttersprachliche Ansicht:

Ich sehe da schon einen eventuell entscheidenden Unterschied.
„Meine erste Wahl“ wähle ich auch aus.
„Mein erster Gedanke“ fällt mir zwar ein, aber ob ich den auch auswähle?

Ich bin gespannt auf die Ansichten der Muttersprachler.


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> geht daraus hervor, dass ich mich an denjenigen auch tatsächlich wende?


Nicht direkt, aber höchstwahrscheinlich ergibt  sich das aus dem Kontext.


----------



## Hutschi

In


bearded said:


> Wäre in diesem Satz ''mein erster Gedanke'' nicht besser?
> z.B. _"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, ist XY mein erster Gedanke."_


Ich würde hier eher sagen:
_"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, komme ich auf Christiane."

"auf etwas kommen" - man bekommt eine naheliegende Idee, es fällt einem etwas ein.

Das funktioniert umgangssprachlich gut in "wenn ..., dann ..."-Sätzen. Leider nicht in den Sätzen in #1._


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> _"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, komme ich auf Christiane."_


oder _"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, fällt mir sofort Christiane ein."_


----------



## elroy

I think we’re drifting from the topic, which is “go-to.”

She’s my go-to consultant. ≠ She’s the first consultant I think of.


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> einen eventuell entscheidenden Unterschied.


Still ''drifting from the topic'' for a moment:

,,Mein erster Gedanke'' -  versteht sich : Gedanke an jemanden/etwas als bestes und unmittelbares Wahlobjekt.  Der Unterschied erscheint mir halt nicht so entscheidend.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> She’s my go-to consultant. ≠ She’s the first consultant I think of.


Wie verwendest Du es in "Wenn"-Sätzen?

Ich hatte Deine Erklärungen so verstanden, dass es sozusagen "default" ist.

In Deutsch gibt es keine einzelne Übersetzung, also kein reines Synonym. Man muss es also im konkreten Satz anpassen.

Ich würde in den Originalsätzen in Deutsch (nach Deiner Erklärung, was "go-to" bedeutet - und wie ich es verstanden habe)  sagen:


_*Pink lemonade is my go-to drink on a hot summer evening.*_

"Pink Limonade" ist, was ich an heißen Sommertagen am meisten trinke.
An heißen Sommertagen trinke ich meistens "Pink Limonade".
(Ich kenne das Getränk nicht, deshalb habe ich es nicht komplett übersetzt. Ich habe Rezepte gefunden, leider auf kommerziellen Seiten. Man kauft sie nicht, sondern bereitet sie zu.).

_*That’s my go-to YouTube channel for practicing German.*_

Das ist mein bevorzugter Youtube-Kanal zum Deutschlernen.

_*He’s my go-to consultant for questions about gardening.*_

_"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, gehe ich zu Anton." _
_"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, fällt mir Anton ein."_
_"Wenn ich Fragen zur Gartenarbeit habe, denke ich sofort an Anton."_
Oder ich würde "go-to" weglassen.

"Er ist mein Gartenfachberater." (formal) ("go-to" ist implizit enthalten.)

Edit: Anmerkung zu "Pink Limonade" ergänzt. Für mich ein sehr ungewöhnliches Getränk, also kein "go-to" Getränk.
Gliederung verbessert.


----------



## διαφορετικός

elroy said:


> Pink lemonade is my go-to drink on a hot summer evening.
> That’s my go-to YouTube channel for practicing German.
> He’s my go-to consultant for questions about gardening.
> 
> Das bedeutet, dass ich in den meisten Fällen quasi automatisch zum genannten Ding greife / mich an die genannte Person wende, das hat sich bei mir so etabliert, das mach ich eigentlich durchgehend so, es sei denn, ich kann nicht (bzw. es ist gerade ungünstig) oder ich möchte mal zur Abwechslung etwas anderes ausprobieren.


Das klingt nach Gewohnheit / Üblichkeit. In diesem Sinn hier meine Vorschläge:
... ist mein gewohntes / (gewöhnliches) / übliches / gewohnheitsmässiges / reguläres / normales / typisches Getränk ...
... mein üblicher YouTube-Kanal ...
... mein regulärer Berater ...


----------



## Şafak

Meine Standardwahl?


----------



## Frieder

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Meine Standardwahl?


Wäre möglich, aber unüblich.


----------



## elroy

„meine selbstverständliche Wahl“?
„meine gewohnte Wahl“?


----------



## Şafak

Meine typische / übliche Wahl? Es scheint mir, dass alle diese Alternativen jedenfalls durch „erste Wahl“ ersetzt werden können. Ne?


----------



## Şafak

elroy said:


> „meine selbstverständliche Wahl“?


Obwohl meine Meinung kein Gewicht hat, gefällt mir dieser Ausdruck.

Auch: eine klare / offensichtliche / naheliegende Wahl.


----------



## manfy

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Obwohl meine Meinung kein Gewicht hat, gefällt mir dieser Ausdruck.


 Wie kommst du auf die Idee, dass deine Meinung kein Gewicht hätte? Every vote counts! 

...aber ganz ehrlich gesagt, irgendwas schlägt sich da bei "meine selbstverständliche Wahl". Hmm, ich komm nicht drauf.
Bei "*die *selbstverständliche Wahl [fällt auf...]" habe ich keinerlei Probleme aber bei "*meine *..." meldet sich mein Sprachzentrum mit Bedenken, ohne mir jedoch Details dieser Bedenken mitzuteilen.
In gesprochener Sprache würde ich bei einem derartigen Signal vom Sprachzentrum den Gedanken fallen lassen und eine Alternativformulierung einsetzen.


----------



## elroy

Wie wäre es mit „die selbstverständliche Wahl bei mir“?

An einem heißen Sommerabend ist Pink Lemonade bei mir die selbstverständliche Wahl (für ein Getränk).

Ich habe zufällig folgenden Satz gefunden:

_Glögg ist eine selbstverständliche Wahl für ein Getränk, das auf der Weihnachtsfeier mit Gebäck kombiniert wird, es ist jedoch auch eine gute Zutat in Backwaren._

Glögg und andere Heißgetränke für kaltes Wetter


----------



## Kajjo

Why do you the obvious "erste Wahl"? You just undervalue the suggestion because the direct English translation is not fitting.

"Selbstverständlich" is possible, but a rare choice. Why not go with something that native actually use in everyday life?


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> You just undervalue the suggestion




I didn’t say anything about your suggestion. I was simply asking if other options work.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> I didn’t say anything about your suggestion. I was simply asking if other options work.


Yeah, but your quest for "other options" lead more and more astray to possible, but not really common variants.

"Erste Wahl" und "Lieblings-" are the two really wide-spread idiomatic options with different meaning or perspective. "Erste Wahl" fits very well for you title phrase and "Lieblings-" fits very well if it is coincidentally also the favorite item.

"Selbstverständliche Wahl" is peculiar, either trying to be creative or sloppily translated. I wouldn't take it into account.


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Wie wäre es mit „die selbstverständliche Wahl bei mir“?


Hmm...das sind irgendwie schone viele Worte, wenn man es doch auch gleich mit "meine erste Wahl" ausdrücken könnte, meinste nicht? 
Es ist dir völlig freigestellt, jegliche Formulierung zu verwenden; das ist klar! Auch bei „meine selbstverständliche Wahl" kann ich absolut nichts Ungrammatisches erkennen und trotzdem würde ich es wahrscheinlich umformulieren. Das ist einfach mein Gefühl; ich kann es nicht rational begründen. An einem anderen Tag würde mein Sprachzentrum vielleicht "ja passt schon -- eeh wurscht"  zurückmelden, aber im Moment ist dieses Sprachzentrum eben pedantisch.


----------



## elroy

Here’s an example I happened to just come across in an old thread: 


elroy said:


> The go-to - but inelegant - solution is غرفة النوم الخاصة بي or غرفة النوم خاصتي.


This was about an English structure that doesn’t have a straightforward Arabic equivalent.  The options I gave are established equivalents often used in translation, especially in subtitles, but in my opinion they’re not particularly elegant.

How would you render “go-to” here?

Die erste aber inelegante Wahl beim Übersetzen wäre...?


----------



## Kajjo

_Typischerweise, wenn auch wenig elegant, übersetzt man dies als ..._


----------



## manfy

elroy said:


> Die erste aber inelegante Wahl beim Übersetzen wäre...?


Mein erster Gedanke beim Lesen war: "Die erste - wenn auch unelegante - Übersetzung wäre..."

Ich glaube du verbeißt dich zu sehr in den Gedanken, dass es für so eine einfache und für dich sonnenklare Phrase wie 'go-to' ein universell einsetzbares Equivalent geben muss. Tut es aber nicht!

Ich denke es liegt daran, dass wir diesen Begriff mit genau denselben Konnotationen im Deutschen nicht kennen, somit wird ein deutscher Muttersprachler automatisch ad-hoc einen zum Kontext passenden Begriff finden.
Kajjo scheint sich auf "erste Wahl" verbissen zu haben und es ist auch ein guter, üblicher Begriff, den man oft hört. Wenn man aber seinen Sprachgebrauch über einen Monat mitschneiden und analysieren würde, bin ich mir sicher, dass er wahrscheinlich min. 5-6 verschiedene Varianten anwendet, ohne sich selbst dessen vlt. bewusst zu sein.
Unser Gehirn speichert sich für fließenden Text keine "Vorzugsvarianten" an Ausdrucksweisen ab, denn sonst wären wir in Ausdrucksmöglichkeiten sehr stark eingeschränkt und könnten kaum auf Nuancen unseres Gegenübers eingehen.

Fast alle bisher genannten Varianten funktionieren, um die Idee von 'go-to' rüberzubringen - manche besser, manche schlechter. Man muss sich hier wirklich den Kontext jedes einzelnen Satzes ansehen und dann entscheiden, welche Formulierung den gewünschten Effekt am besten erzielt - also genau das, was das Sprachzentrum eines geübten Sprechers bei jedem neuen Satz auch tut. Im Sprachzentrum dauert das gerade mal 50-100msec.


----------



## Kajjo

manfy said:


> Kajjo scheint sich auf "erste Wahl" verbissen zu haben und es ist auch ein guter, üblicher Begriff, den man oft hört. Wenn man aber seinen Sprachgebrauch über einen Monat mitschneiden und analysieren würde, bin ich mir sicher, dass er wahrscheinlich min. 5-6 verschiedene Varianten anwendet, ohne sich selbst dessen vlt. bewusst zu sein.


Ich habe mich nicht festgebissen, mich wundert nur, dass von #3 bis #49 über weitaus schlechtere Alternativen endlos diskutiert wird.

Ich habe ja auch "Lieblings-" in #45 erwähnt oder in #48 mit "typischerweise" selbst ein anderes Beispiel gegeben.

Ich stimme dir zu, dass man das schon auf vielfältige Weise ausdrücken kann und ich selbst das gewiss auch tue.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> Wenn man aber seinen Sprachgebrauch über einen Monat mitschneiden und analysieren würde, bin ich mir sicher, dass er wahrscheinlich min. 5-6 verschiedene Varianten anwendet



Eine davon wäre z.B. "........... bestelle ich ohne lange nachzudenken _Pink lemonade_".


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> I didn’t say anything about your suggestion. I was simply asking if other options work.


I would not even have the idea "meine selbstverständliche Wahl" - it is possible but strange. I would use it as "Selbstverständlich wähle ich ..., (wenn ...)".

PS: Auch:

Meine Wahl war selbstverständlich "Pink Lemonade".

Ich denke nicht, dass das der gegebenen Bedeutung go-to entspricht.  "Selbstverständlich" hat eine absolute Bedeutung. Wenn ich Deine Definition von "go-to" richtig verstanden habe, gibt es dort aber Bedingungen, zum Beispiel, dass es das Normale ist, aber dass man unter besseren Bedingungen  auch etwas anderes wählt.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Die erste aber inelegante Wahl beim Übersetzen wäre...?


Der erste, leider wenig elegante Gedanke beim Übersetzen wäre ...


----------



## manfy

JClaudeK said:


> Eine davon wäre z.B. "........... bestelle ich ohne lange nachzudenken _Pink lemonade_".


Ja, sehr gutes Beispiel! Speziell auch weil es eben _nicht _der wortwörtlichen 'go-to' Vorgabe folgt und auf ersten Blick eigentlich eine andere Bedeutung zu haben erscheint. In Wirklichkeit ist es aber eine gute, idiomatische Ausdrucksform von go-to drink.
In diese Richtung hatte und hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## JClaudeK

manfy said:


> In diese Richtung hatte und hätte ich gar nicht gedacht.


Wir waren alle auf der Suche nach einem nominalen Ausdruck in Anlehnung an "go-to + noun", das war zum Teil ein Holzweg.


----------



## Hutschi

Das Problem: Ich hatte versucht, in 

#30
solche Formen zu verwenden, es gab auch Antworten, aber elroy betrachtete es als Abtriften vom Thema. Da war es dann schwer, bessere Formen zu finden. 

Ich versuche eine* kurze Zusammenfassung:*


Eine einfache generelle Übersetzung gibt es nicht.
Man kann ähnliche Wörter (erste Wahl und Ähnliche) verwenden , dabei sind wenige wirklich idiomatisch und werden in Alltagsdeutsch verwendet. Oder man kann es völlig umschreiben, zum Beispiel in Verbstil.
Der Anglizismus "go-to" in diesem Kontext ist extrem selten und die meisten kennen ihn nicht.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Das ist auch nach wie vor meine erste Wahl.


 I think here @berndf did not mean "my go-to choice" but "my preferred choice," right?  So it can mean both depending on context?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> I think here @berndf did not mean "my go-to choice" but "my preferred choice," right?  So it can mean both depending on context?


Yes. And _preferred choice_ is probably the primary meaning.


----------

